# Stockholm -Hotel recommendation.



## SoylentGreen (14 May 2010)

Can anyone recommend a mid priced hotel or apartment in Stockholm for late August this year close to the Old Town? I have searched most sites and everywhere seems "sold out".


----------



## Staples (17 May 2010)

I don't know how much it would be in August, but the Sheraton is a very good hotel and very close to the old town.


----------



## 26cb (18 May 2010)

I use these when I am there.........
http://www.firsthotels.com/


----------



## Lorz (27 May 2010)

We stayed in the Hotel Freys when we were last there and it was lovely - very central too.  We got the train from the Airport and the hotel was literally across the road up a pedestrianised street.  Shame we didn't check this before getting into a taxi outside the train station - the taxi driver wasn't a bit impressed!

http://www.freyshotels.com/


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 Jul 2010)

Has anyone flown to Stockholm using Ryanair's base at Skavasta?  As the flights get in relatively late in the evening has anyone stayed in a town close to Skavasta and then made their way to Stockholm next day?  Any other suggestions?


----------

